# Current ///M engine blocks



## BlOOe46 (Dec 25, 2002)

does anyone know the weights of the ///m3 and ///m5 engine blocks?

and can anyone confirm what the engine blocks are made of? im pretty sure the ///m3's block is cast iron while the ///m5's is alloy, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes, the S54 block is cast iron and the S62 block is aluminum.

As for weights, the engines are pretty similar. I don't have a weight on the S54, but the M54 weighs 126 Kg (I think has Al block), the S52 weighs 152Kg, the M52 weighs 140Kg. So I would guess the S54 weighs around 145 - 150 Kg.

The S62 (M5 engine) weighs 158 Kg, the M62 (540 engien) weighs 140 Kg.

Interestingly, the 5.6L V12 from a 8509CSi (S70 engine) only weighs 165 Kg. :bigpimp:


----------

